# Installation questions



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm going to be helping a friend wire a new house for Dish network. I'm not familiar with what wires are needed, since I have DirecTV installed at my house. So far, it looks like the recommended setup is four coax from the dish to the house, and one to each TV location. Do they use a splitter or multiplexer to distribute the signal? Also, is Cat5 ever needed for networking any of the receivers? Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A lot depends on what kind of receivers will be used... and how the customer wants to use them.

ViP receivers only need one coax run to each receiver just to run the receiver, as long as new DPP technology is used so that the DPP separator can be used for dual tuner receivers.

BUT... if you wanted to use the modulated RF output to drive an SDTV in another room, you would need another run of coax to each room OR you could use the single run IF you use diplexors.

If you want OTA from a singular antenna then you'd need a run of that to each room... though that too could be diplexed onto the SAT cable.

HOWEVER...

IF he gets a Hopper/Joey setup, then you only need one run of coax, can't use diplexors or splitters to run any backfeeds OR OTA... and the Hopper/Joey doesn't currently support OTA anyway but when it does, presumably you only need that ran to the Hopper location.

Basically... there's a lot to consider.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> A lot depends on what kind of receivers will be used... and how the customer wants to use them.
> 
> ViP receivers only need one coax run to each receiver just to run the receiver, as long as new DPP technology is used so that the DPP separator can be used for dual tuner receivers.
> 
> ...


And to top that off for Hopper/Joey the cable needs to be swept tested to 3000mhz.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

boba said:


> And to top that off for Hopper/Joey the cable needs to be swept tested to 3000mhz.


Only the cable to the Hopper needs to be tested to 3000mhz (solo node to Hopper or duo node to each Hopper). The cables feeding Joeys doesn't have to be that good (although if split from the node DISH recommends RG-6).


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you explain this? I have a 722 that needed 2 RG6 cables (1 to the 722, one to TV2). I am moving and I believe there is only 1 RG6 to where the 722 will be. Can this one cable be used and split at the junction box and sent to TV2?



maureenw002 said:


> ViP receivers only need one coax run to each receiver just to run the receiver, as long as new DPP technology is used so that the DPP separator can be used for dual tuner receivers


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

tech can use a Diplexer pair to share the cable for sat-in and TV2 Out.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

To accomodate his current needs and provide some degree of "future proofing" its best to get it all in the walls now. From a central structured wiring panel, 2- 3Ghz or better Rg6 cables and 2- cat5 or cat6 cables to each outlet would cover most needs. From the Dish/OTA location to the structured wiring panel, 4- 3Ghz or better rg6 cables. This may seem like overkill, but the additional cost to do it now compared to later is minimal.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info. Very helpful.


----------



## cnh (Apr 22, 2012)

I have dish network for about 60 days now and would like to buy and install a vip 222k receiver i have a vip 722K and 2-vip 211k already installed by dish techs dish network tells me if i want to install another tuner they would have to install something else on my dish would it be a dpp44 switch i have one but have not installed it yet #121252. I am on sat 61.5, 72.7, 77 .


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And what is your question ?

You stated what needs to happen - a DPP44 switch will need to be installed, then all 4 receivers will need to be connected to the DPP 44 switch. (all 3 LNB outputs will go to the DPP44 inputs, leaving 1 unused).


----------

